# Catfish Tournament 7/24 in Marietta



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, just want to give everyone a heads up. *On July 24th * 
*Twisted Whiskerz* will be hosting a Catfish tournament on the *Ohio River out of Marietta, Ohio*.
This is a day event, registration starts at 7:00am. At 7:45am we will hold a pre-tournament meeting and release to fish at 8:00am. You will come back to the scales by 4:00pm for the weigh-in. The entry fee is $80 with an optional $10 Big Fish pot. We will be doing our free raffle for items from our sponsors Rippin Lips catfish bait, Monster Rod Holders, Dicks sporting Goods, Gander Mountain, Chet & Frans Country Store, Okuma and many more. We will also be holding a 50/50 raffle. 

Please visit our website for more info, rules and regulations. 

http://www.twistedwhiskerz.com


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

If you think you might make it, please let me know ahead of time. I'm planning on getting donuts and coffee for in the morning and also I am trying to work out a deal with the Best Western motels for special group rates.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

nicholasburnsworth said:


> If you think you might make it, please let me know ahead of time. I'm planning on getting donuts and coffee for in the morning and also I am trying to work out a deal with the Best Western motels for special group rates.


83 views and no replies? Anyone plan on attending?


----------



## TBONE123456789 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi, Is this the same Tourney Series that was at West Branch and Sandusky Bay?? If so count me in. Your series was a blast! 1ST, 2nd, and 3rd, payouts!!
Door prizes and raffles, Big fish pay out! You guys know how to run an event!!
See Ya there, Tom


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

TBONE123456789 said:


> Hi, Is this the same Tourney Series that was at West Branch and Sandusky Bay?? If so count me in. Your series was a blast! 1ST, 2nd, and 3rd, payouts!!
> Door prizes and raffles, Big fish pay out! You guys know how to run an event!!
> See Ya there, Tom


Yes Tom, it is. I'll look forward to seeing you guys there!
Thanks!


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm going to try to make it down, I'll see if I can get the time off.
I will definitely try to make the Clearfork tourney, it's only 20 minutes from my house.
One thing, you said $80 entry fee and the website says $40..?:F


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Jammer said:


> I'm going to try to make it down, I'll see if I can get the time off.
> I will definitely try to make the Clearfork tourney, it's only 20 minutes from my house.
> One thing, you said $80 entry fee and the website says $40..?:F


Check out the home page, it has just been updated with the Ohio River tournament info. All regular events are $40. This is our main event so we opted to do a double entry fee $80.

Hope you can make it down, if not hope to see you at Clearfork.


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok, thanks, I see it now.

If we have a 3 person team, my wife, my 15 year old son and myself, are we each allowed to use 2 poles or is there a 4 pole limit per boat?


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Jammer said:


> Ok, thanks, I see it now.
> 
> If we have a 3 person team, my wife, my 15 year old son and myself, are we each allowed to use 2 poles or is there a 4 pole limit per boat?


Sorry Jammer, 4 rod limit per boat. Third person can still reel fish in, but they're technically defined as a deck hand.


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

That makes sense, keeps it fair.:F
Wife usually just rides along anyway. Not much of a deckhand though.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't miss out! Next Saturday 8am to 4pm and we will take a vote to extend till 5pm for the weight-in!


----------

